# Online-Banking - HBCI mit Chipkarte

## Hupf

Hallo,

ich betreibe derzeit StarMoney 6.0 unter Wine, als Sicherheitsmedium dient eine Chipkarte mit Pineingabe über einen Klasse-3-Kartenleser (ReinerSCT). Nun stellt StarFinanz im März den Support für diese Version ein, die Folgeversion wird vom Hersteller ausdrücklich nicht unter Linux unterstützt.

Ich habe mich ein wenig nach Alternativen umgesehen. Moneyplex wird offenbar seit einem Jahr nicht mehr weiterentwickelt (?), daher ungetestet. Unter AqBanking/QBankManager habe ich es in einem ersten Test nicht geschafft, die Chipkarte zu importieren. Hibiscus und Moneypenny sind bisher ungetestet.

Hat jemand konkrete Erfahrungen, wie ich meine Chipkarte unter Gentoo weiter nutzen kann? Als praktikable Alternative bliebe mir bislang nur, eine VM mit Windows aufzusetzen und wieder das von meiner Bank unterstützte StarMoney zu kaufen.

----------

## misterjack

Hibiscus hast du ja schon genannt, das bringt Support für HBCI Chipkarte mit, hab ich selber aber noch nicht getestet.

----------

## tomhog

Was Moneyplex angeht: siehe http://www.onlinebanking-forum.de/phpBB2/viewtopic.php?p=64290#64290

Also "definitiv Ende Januar" bzw "wahrscheinlich Anfang Februar" kommt die für (Ende) Dezember angekündigte Version 2010 raus.  :Wink: 

Wenn die dort genannten Features dann auch tatsächlich drin sind, wurde da durchaus weiterentwickelt.

----------

## fuchur

Hi

Gnucash hat hbci support und läuft bei mir mit Chipkarte schon seit mehreren Jahren.

Gnucash setzt aber auch AqBanking auf.  

MfG

----------

## b3cks

Ich nutze Hibiscus mit einem ReinerSCT Secoder und das löpt einwandfrei! Zumal ich das Projekt auch sehr unterstützenswert finde.

----------

